# Recommendations for polish and Wax (new R35, white)



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

Just picked up my new White R35 and looking to see if anyone has any recommendations and photos for polish and wax products?

I like to do it myself and had been an Autoglym man for years but for the last few years been using Autostmart polish and wax. I find the polish good, the wax hard to work with, but does give a deep clean glossy shine that last for ages.

Any pics too would be nice

Cheers
Ronan :bowdown1:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I always like poorboys products. They go on without fuss and look great. Entry level pricing too.

I use wax on my wheels as this helps with brake dust and cleaning but tend to use sealants on the body as I prefer the shine and longer lasting protection they afford. 

I use the poorboys EX+ which is their sealant and also has carnubu in it (which I appreciate is wax).

I also use this ontop of their Diamond Bright polish which is a nice polish with a filler in which helps with swirl marks. 

If your interested in trying the sealant, I have surplus bottle of it for sale (along with some other items you might be interested in here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/327201-r35-cleaning-detailing-products.html)


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

They make it just for the R35?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Jimbostir said:


> They make it just for the R35?



Yes. I also have the versions specifically for the skyline advertised too if you're interested....


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Auto finesse range , used most of it and nothing there I don't like , plenty of choices for different budgets too

Used a lot on mine


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

What a shine!


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

That was a show car wax which I use from auto finesse, great for popping the flake on the midnight purple.

Illusion, the Show Car Wax

Shiney !!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I must admit the only problem I have with my LP2 is swirl marks in v.direct sunlight


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Machine polish with three stage 3m polish shouldnt need the heavy cut one thou...
Spoiler blade, didn't take much machining 
Before 


After 


Photos taken before applying any wax etc


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice Shakysco


----------



## N8AVV (Jul 21, 2014)

Very shine


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a white one & use Cquartz UK topped off with reload & topped up with reload or hydro2 (depending on the weather)

I've used all sorts over the years & won't bother trying other products cos I'm just so happy with the results.

Gave my car a quick machine polish / clay bar routine before applying the cquartz.

Beading is amazing & the rear end is alot easier to keep clean.

Love Hydro2. Must be the easiest product I have ever used.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow car looks good. I do the same, meguiars 205 machine polish but used R222 paint cleanser first,m and then car pro intense oil and polish cleanser, then applied the c quartz.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

what pads you using?


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

I Use the Hexlogic pads by Chemical guys. I have the white polishing pad (low cutting)
Orange (Med to high Cutting) polish pad and then the black finishng pad.


----------



## Killazilla (Aug 31, 2015)

poorboys +1


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Zaino & Swissvax products are very good. Poorboys 2.5 is a good swirl remover.


----------

